# help need some advice



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi

Ive just had my second failed IVF  1st go was in april NHS i got 6 eggs all fert ... 2 6 cell put back in day 3 BFN. 
second go Aug PVT txt diff clinic  recc txt with steroids cleaxane and aspirin although i have had no immune tests...... To cut a long story short it looks like i ovulated right before egg collection... I originally had 8 eggs they salvaged 2 ... They popped them back in on day3 a 9 cells and  a 10 cell BFN.....


I just dont know what to do next ...... Should i spend a fortune and get immune tested ?  Should i stick with the same clinic or try somewhere different ...... I have never been pregnant been trying for 3 yrs  but havnt been on the pill for 6 yrs a accident ?? has never happened. Im just wondering if i can even get pregnant.. I have a younger sister who is willing to help me  but wants to have a family next yr herself so sayes i need to make a deicsion...  But  would donor eggs help ? ahhh i try to speak to my hubby but i feel he just goes along with what i want he doesnt seem to make decisions....

I feel so depressed i have an appointment with my GP this morn i know antidepressants arent the answer but i need to do something im just so unhappy and not enjoying life anymore ( which is not good)....

I just need a plan

Thanks (please let me know what you think)

Yolanda


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ydonocik,

     for your BFN.

I responded really quickly to the stimulation drugs and I too ovulated before egg collection. I had 16 follicles but only 9 eggs were collected, only five of which were mature enough to be fertilised (I guess the other four were from the smaller follicles). My clinic has modified my protocol for my next cycle so that I'll be on a stronger down regulation drug and ovulation will be stimulated on day 8, day 9 at the latest (I had ovulation stimulated on day 10 last time). Another clinic I've recently visited (to see if I could be an egg sharer - turned down, unfortunately) told me that they would follow the short protocol rather than the long protocol. So there are different options that clinics can try to stop early ovulation. Hopefully, your clinic will have lots of ideas at your follow up appointment of what can be done next time to try to make your next tx more successful.

I can't really help you with immune tests. All I know is that if I get a BFN next time I think I'll be asking about immune tests, to just set my mind at rest if nothing else. I understand they're really expensive though, as you pointed out. However, I'm worried about spending thousands of pounds on tx and all the stress associated with tx if it's not going to work because I have immune issues! 

I would guess if your clinics haven't mentioned donor eggs then they see no reason why you would not be able to conceive with your own eggs.

I hope your appointment with your GP went ok this morning. I've taken antidepressants in the past because of fertility issues and they have helped but I've decided they're not for me right now. I've been offered counselling and had a couple of sessions, which I found useful.

Please look after yourself over the next few weeks. It's totally understandable that you feel the way you do after your BFN. 

I hope things work out for you


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you  so much for your reply it really helps... Interesting to see your clinic advised a different protocol for next time... ill see what mine say i have an appointment next week... 

GP went well except i was sobbing in there i think he didnt know what to do ha ha he asked me why i think im depressed ? 2 x failed ivfs i think thats a bloody good reason ... anyway on fluoxetine so i hope that helps me get my mind straight ,,,

so depressing to  lose the eggs after all the stimming etc last time i had no probs i was on synarel this time buserilin what are you taking? Did you clinic take any responsibility for it as i wonder if it could of been prevented... i stimmed for 12 days 

thanks yol x


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ydonocik,

I was on buserelin last time - it's interesting that we were both taking buserelin when we ovulated before EC, especially if you didn't have this problem when you used synarel. Next time I'm going to be taking prostap from day 1 of my cycle (I took buserelin from day 21 of my cycle).

The clinic didn't take any responsibility for what happened. To be honest, I think they acted with the best intentions. They were worried that if ovulation had been triggered on day 8 (I'd only had 7 x 150 iu Menopur injections), which is when I had my first scan and they saw how big my follicles were, the eggs would have been too immature. And I'm happy that they are going to try to modify my protocol next time, as this means that they have learnt from my first cycle. Even though I was upset that I didn't get that many eggs when I had 16 follicles and I was devasted when I got a BFN, I don't feel like the cycle was a waste because the clinic has learnt how my body reacts to the drugs and I'm hopeful that the next cycle will be more of a success.

I have been informed that premature release of eggs is very uncommon - this doesn't make me feel any better about it happening to me last time but if it so uncommon then I'm kind of hopeful that it won't necessarily happen next time. 

Let me know how your review appointment goes. I felt a lot more positive after my review appointment because the consultant was so positive that we could improve on the results of the first cycle - I really hope this is the case for you too  

I hope the fluoxetine helps you through this awful time - I can't believe your GP asked you why you thought you were depressed! Erm, hello!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ydonocik - am so sorry that you had the result you did.  I've not heard of premature ovulation before.

I know it may seem like forever, and very frustrating to have to wait for it, but do wait until your follow up before you worry too much about what to do next.  Hopefully they will explain what they think has happened and what they think they could do next.  If you feel that they aren't being helpful or supportive, then maybe at that point you could consider a new clinic, but hopefully it won't come to that.  Having said that, we changed clinic between 1st and 2nd cycles, though, mainly coz 1st was funded and 2nd wasn't, so we thought we may as well go to a private clinic, but also because hospital weren't going to change anything.

The other thing I would sugges is taking advantage of the free counselling service that your clinic will have.  You will be feeling many strong emotions right now - that like you said, your GP won't know what to do with!!  However, a counsellor, and one especially based with a clinic, will be very helpful.  I know becuase it has helped my DP (not a specialist for infertility, but for all issues).

Let us know how you get on


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hiya

thanks for reply .. i contacted clinic they offered  a counselling service but it wasnt free ... its a private counsellor specialises in fertility issue  ... anyway might give it a go got the number will think about it over the weekend...  

I think i might change clinics again or have immune tests somewhere else ..... im really starting to sway towards immune tests they are sooooo expensive but just want to know if this is the problem....  Wish i had a big influx of cash feel desperate for answers

yol


----------

